# Found this frejus



## Spence36 (Mar 14, 2015)

This is  my dads frejus he wants to sell it anyone have any idea of value I know nothing about these bikes here are some of the components , campy derailers , gear and shifters , balilla breveto calipers side  pull , sagino aluminum 3 piece sprint crank,   25" frame ,27 1/4" wheels aluminum Schwinn script aluminum hubs , weinman levers and wheels Belgium also kyoto pedals my dad says its a 1950 frejus sprint frame .  Torino badge been in storage for 37 years rides great super light weight .. Please let me know what Ya think it's worth it info please thanks Guys !! 



















Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 14, 2015)

Check in with Bikeville-
http://www.bikeville.com/
It could be fun to look through the blog for some comps-
http://bikeville.blogspot.com/
and classic lightweights
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/frejus.html
for more information.  For pricing, it's a very cool bike and the drillium makes it more so.  It might  be worthwhile to talk to the guy at Bikeville/Via Bikes in Philadelphia to get an idea of the range, but he will probably want to buy it.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok tx a lot 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## vincev (Mar 14, 2015)

Type in "Bike Forums" they deal in road bikes.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 14, 2015)

I do not see decals so I assume a repaint. I doubt the crankset and brake levers are original. The drillium is sloppy on the calipers. I do not think it is worth much considering the above.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bike forums. ? Where's that ? And This was traded in 40 years ago at my Gpas bike shop and my dad kept it  he also worked there it was taken In this way only thing my dad added was tires and grip tape he doesn't think seat is original but cant remember any ways any idea of value ?
Tape 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2015)

Spence36 said:


> *Bike forums. ? Where's that ?* And This was traded in 4 years ago at my Gpas bike shop and my dad kept it  he also worked there it was taken In this way only thing my dad added was tires and grip tape he doesn't think seat is original but cant remember any ways any idea of value ?
> Tape
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]




http://www.bikeforums.net/forum.php


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok found out it is a 50's frejus and is a great bike just not all that great because of the rebuild and mods but still a great rider and does ride very nice . All
The guys from bike forums think it was redone in the early 70's based on parts it has on it the derailers San shifters are original campy so that's good and the brakes are original
But have what is called drillium but work just fine side pull bahilla brakes all thn other parts are weinman or Schwinn if anyone is interested let me know prolly gonna ask a few hundred bucks frame and campy parts are worth that  alone still killer vintage frejus some
Go for thousands so this would be a deal . Lmk please gonna try local
First since it's such a large frame and the TDF on the bottom stands form Tour de France model and the number is the centimeters frame size


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 20, 2015)

super-drillium.  A great find for somebody.  

Great examples on Classic Rendevous  http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Frejus.htm

Where are you located Spence?  I can put a post on CR google group linking to this thread.  

My local bike shop gives me curb-service truing, and I had new rear wheel with break-in miles that needed tensioning when I dropped by (even if I had a truing stand, they have better tools than I would afford).  Working on one of the stands was a beautiful Bartali frame, no doubt being built up for a customer - and it looked brand new.  It looked weird with skeleton brakes, though.

Haven't played for awhile - been busy working on my own frankenbike
https://plus.google.com/109016132995287077684/posts/F1BaoQQUJow


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in costs mesa bud 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2015)

your craigslist listing was brought up on Classic Rendevous google group - this is the audience you want.  Curious, some people thought your price was in the stratosphere, and the Schwinn hubs made it a frankenbike.  The renowned Art Link spoke up that if your hubs are Paramount HF, they alone are worth your asking price.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 24, 2015)

How do I know if there paramount ? They say Schwinn on them is all I'm
Pretty sure


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2015)

they're high-flange, chrome-plated, and have round holes in them  
Can't quite tell from your photos, but the holes look round.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 25, 2015)

There aluminum Schwinn approved


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone new price $350 OBO great rider ! Rides very good ! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder that perhaps your Dad liked it so much cause it's potentially pre-owned by a known rider?

Those brakes are not factory drilled for lightness and the chain-ring is hand drilled too;








 

They've been customized (hand drilled without precise  placement) by somebody who was attempting to lighten the load.

unless it was preformed by some famous rider, those would be, although difficult to put your finger on what's not balanced right, it took a few looks at em to be sure,  an aesthetic 'out of balance' turn off for collectors.


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 21, 2015)

It rides perfectly straight and really really good !!! So a great 50's vintage road bike at a fraction of the cost . My Pops  would ride it from Brea to Wrightwood back in the late 60's and 70's with the bike club my GPA organized out of his bike shop back in the day it really rides   very good and straight  !! Offering it local for $350 on Craig's list but will go for $250 Obo to a local caber also it used to have a kid seat on the back and my Pops would ride me I'm now 40 from Brea to Huntington Beach in the mid to late 70's when I was a kid . My Gpa and my Pops Owned a few bike shops from 1949 to 1980 so they new how to make any bike ride like a dream and this was my Pops so it rides amazing !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

